# Tinc with dislocated shoulders



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I did a search for this and found 4 threads but no answers. I did find in the threads that this seems to be a problem for tincs. My cobalts are in a 20 gallon high tank. I noticed that each of them on separate occassions having dislocated their shoulder. Only one at a time, never both. This tank was overgrown with ferns, which were blocking a lot of the light into the tank. I have trimmed them back and the tank is getting the proper amount of light now. Our supplements never get used for more than 5-6 months. I actually just opened new ones a couple days ago. But the problem is still happening. They eat well. They are not breeding right now, but last year they did not breed much in the winter either. Anyone have a clue what may be going on? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

90 views and no suggestions at all? 
BUMP for any info.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds more like calcium deficientcy if you ask me, i woudl treat them with some calcium gluconate for about a month or so and see if they get better.


----------



## runbull (Sep 30, 2008)

Julio said:


> sounds more like calcium deficientcy if you ask me, i woudl treat them with some calcium gluconate for about a month or so and see if they get better.


I would have to agree with Julio.
About 2 months ago I purchased a pair of Azureus from someone on this board. When I got them I noticed the same problems you are describing and worse. These poor Azureus were having almost constant spasms, limb problems as you described and what looked like seizures or strokes. 

I began making sure they were fed dusted flies in small quantities multiple times a day. Alternating from Rep-Cal Herptivite one day to Rep-Cal Calcium the next. My first hint that I was on the right track was the frogs hated the dusted flies. You could tell they were not familiar with the taste. 

After a week I could see some minor improvement.
After a month I could see a lot of improvement.
After about 6 weeks all looked well.
I stopped feeding them multiple times a day and went to a normal (for me) feeding schedule. 

You can do a search on this board for "Calcium deficiencies" and find more suggestions on what to do. Some people even give them a "Calcium soak" if it is really bad. Honestly, I probably should have done that with my Azureus but all worked out in the end.
Hope this helps.

Frank


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Tony, 
Knowing that you know all about dusting and such, I'd have to say to contact a vet you trust. No spasms or other Cal deficiency signs would prompt me to ask a pro before treating and guessing.
Good luck.

Rich


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Dusting is not an issue. They are pigs and eat all the dusted flies as quickly as they can. We will look into contacting a vet and go from there. I was just wondering if anyone had any experiences with this. 

Stacey


----------

